# In "Diário Digital"



## redragon (21 Mar 2007 às 14:41)

Vaga de frio deverá manter-se até sexta-feira, segundo IM

A vaga de frio que se faz sentir em Portugal continental deve-se a uma massa de ar polar do quadrante norte e deverá manter-se até sexta-feira, disse hoje à Lusa o Instituto de Meteorologia (IM). 
As principais estações meteorológicas do continente registaram hoje valores da temperatura mínima inferiores aos normais para a época, com o distrito da Guarda em situação de «aviso de frio».

Contactado ao princípio da tarde pela agência Lusa, o IM indicou que esta situação deverá manter-se até sexta-feira, dia em que se prevê uma pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

Até lá, acrescentou, «prevê-se a ocorrência de pequenas oscilações das temperatura, com pequena descida da mínima ainda para amanhã (quinta-feira) e pequena subida na sexta-feira».

A vaga de frio que se regista desde segunda-feira no território do Continente deve-se a «uma massa de ar polar do quadrante norte», segundo o Instituto de Meteorologia.

Essa massa de ar está a ser acompanhada de vento moderado a forte, com rajadas, no litoral, e forte, com rajadas até 90km/h, nas terras altas das regiões do Norte e do Centro e zonas montanhosas das regiões do Sul, precisou.

Diário Digital / Lusa 

21-03-2007 14:12:00


----------



## Brigantia (21 Mar 2007 às 22:21)

Tenho muitas dúvidas se podemos considerar isto uma vaga de frio!!!!   Alguém pode precisar melhor o que é uma vaga de frio...


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Mar 2007 às 22:25)

Agora á beira da subida das temperaturas é que se lembram   somos mesmo atrasados


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Mar 2007 às 22:30)

Vaga de frio??? Eu não estou no continente como sabem, mas pelos valores de temperaturas que vou observando nos dados do IM, não vejo vaga de frio nenhuma

São temperaturas normais de inverno.


----------



## Dan (21 Mar 2007 às 23:03)

Segundo o IM, só se pode considerar uma *onda de frio* quando, num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura mínima é inferior em 5ºC ao valor médio.

É algo muito difícil de ocorrer. Acho que se não registam ondas de frio em Portugal desde Fevereiro de 2005.


----------



## Mago (21 Mar 2007 às 23:29)

Penso que o IM falou em vaga de frio em contéudo figurado não técnico, para o comum dos mortais isto é uma vaga de frio pois depois das temperaturas de Primavera já nao se contava muito com esta descida dos termómetros.

De qualquer forma a noticia por parte do IM é completamente tardia... enfim...


----------



## kimcarvalho (22 Mar 2007 às 00:27)

O normal, andam a reboque dos acontecimentos e depois dizem que a malta gosta é de criticar por criticar...

Nisto tudo só acho que mereceram os parabéns numa coisa, foi a coragem de dar um alerta amarelo para a quase totalidade do território continental, devido ao vento. No entanto esqueceram-se do factor wind chill...


----------



## Rog (22 Mar 2007 às 00:33)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O normal, andam a reboque dos acontecimentos e depois dizem que a malta gosta é de criticar por criticar...
> 
> Nisto tudo só acho que mereceram os parabéns numa coisa, foi a coragem de dar um alerta amarelo para a quase totalidade do território continental, devido ao vento. No entanto esqueceram-se do factor *wind chill*...



Realmente esse valor anda sempre mto esquecido mesmo no site do IM. Este era um dado que as tv's podiam pegar e até poderia ter algum sucesso...


----------



## dj_alex (22 Mar 2007 às 11:44)

As tv´s e radios só lhe interessa futebol, acontecimentos bombasticos e o raio...

Sinceramente quem disse o termos vaga de frio, dúvido que tenha sido o IM...o mais provavel é terem sido os jornalistas....


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2007 às 13:12)

VAGA DE FRIO!!!!!!!!    foi 3 dias de frio no máximo 4 nalgumas zonas  agora é a subir lentamente...


----------

